# State patrol hill in Kennewick



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Last night a friend and I rode the old highway out of Kennewick and up Bofer canyon. I have wanted to make this ride for some time. 
I have been quite intimidated by it. The ride to it isn't bad but the last few hundred yards are quite steep before you reach the top. I was doing ok until I came unclipped with about 150 yards to go before cresting the top. Wiped out all of my momentum. I had to stop. Catch my breath and start out on a incline. 
After cresting the top we decided to just ride what was left of the road. Went the rest of the way, down to where the freeway cut over the top of the old highway. 
A great night out on the bike with a very old and dear friend. We both enjoyed it a lot. Plan on riding it again in a month or so. Maybe have a few more friends join us. 
What shocked me was there were only a total of 4 of us on the road last night. I expected so many more. Great road, perfect riding weather I don't know. Just nobody out. 
Anyway. had a great ride. Hope for many many more like it this year. 
On a side note, I have to get to the bike shop. I need some new toe clips. I hate when I come unclipped when putting in a big effort. totally ruins my momentum.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

It's a shame that very few ride this. A great little workout. Nice climb, no traffic to speak of. Decent pavement. Yeah it's only 26 miles out and back but it's not bad for a quick evening ride.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

And the state patrol in the title means? I was expecting something good or bad about WSP, or something about WSP.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

The State Patrol part is the office is at the Northern end of the trail just outside of Kennewick Wa. You start there and ride south over Bofor Canyon. Most people recognize the State patrol office as a landmark. It is also the trail head for the mountain bike community that rides out there.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Got it. If I get a chance to ride in the area, I'll check it out. I'm in Spokane.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Spokane. You have some amazing riding up there. I am wanting to ride the trail over by Coeur d'alene real bad. It might take me the hole weekend to do it but I think it would be an amazing ride.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

We ride Trail of the Coeur d'Alenes several times a year. If you come up to do that, bring your mountain or cross bike and head over to the Trail of the Hiawatha. You won't regret it. You'll probably love it. But yes, we live on the South Hill and it doesn't take but a few miles to be out in the hills, farms and ranches for some nice riding.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

I have wanted to do the route of the Hiawatha for years. Last summer I discovered the Trail of the Coeur d'Alenes. I really want to ride it. Hope next summer for that one.


----------

